# Would you date someone who



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

never wants to have sex and has made it clear he or she will never have sex, you will never even see this person nude, the most sexual thing that will happen is making out


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd rather bludgeon my penis off with a blunt knife.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

isn't it better without having sex? like when you were just 12 or 14 and romantic attraction didn't involve having sex? If I want to have a gf I don't want to have sex. I heard people having sex next to my room once. It was evil. It sounded like someone was killing the other person so I cried outside uncontrollably for like 2 minutes.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mobius X

Can I ask if you have some further complicating disorders like those on the Aspergers spectrum?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope. Making out with someone leads to sexual arousal which makes me want to go further than just making out. That's nothing but torture. You can always go find someone else.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dre12 said:


> Mobius X
> 
> Can I ask if you have some further complicating disorders like those on the Aspergers spectrum?


no. SA and dissociative disorder caused by childhood abuse, and OCD and binge eating disorder


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

It is just that you always seem to be taking about your relationship with your mother!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, I'd want a couple kids at some point. And sex is fun.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dre12 said:


> It is just that you always seem to be taking about your relationship with your mother!


nothing to do with it, you must be confused


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked before but no way in hell.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I wouldn't date anyone in the first place but I would much rather date a woman who didn't want to have sex (assuming it's not due to religion).


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> never wants to have sex and has made it clear he or she will never have sex, you will never even see this person nude, the most sexual thing that will happen is making out


Even when she's not looking?


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> It's like squashing a tomato and avocado together, over and over again.


Somewhere, in the darkest corner of the internet, someone is jerking off to just that :um


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

But seriously I was actually kinda surprised by some of the replies to the OP :/

Would I rather sex be a part of our relationship? Probably

But I still wouldn't mind being in an asexual relationship, as long as there's enough romance and intimacy I guess


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. I'd be miserable, and I'd end up making the other person miserable.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Well...why would they never want to have sex with you? I mean, if it was someone I truly loved and they physically couldn't do it for a valid reason then yes, but it would be a huge sacrifice.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

No. 

I don't think I can handle that for the rest of my life, if we were to be together that long (hormones be raging all the time)!


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I definitely would, no problem.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

It would depend on the reason. If she was asexual or couldn't have sex for some medical reason (struggling to think of what that would be... born without the requisite "equipment"?) then yes. If it was just that she was physically unattracted to me then no, I'd find that kind of pathetic.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

boas said:


> If it was just that she was physically unattracted to me then no, I'd find that kind of pathetic.


You find anyone who isn't attracted to you to be pathetic? :lol


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> You find anyone who isn't attracted to you to be pathetic? :lol


I'm not really sure how you arrived at that conclusion. I said I'd find "that" pathetic - i.e. the situation of being in a relationship with someone unable to find me attractive.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> Mobius X
> 
> Can I ask if you have some further complicating disorders like those on the Aspergers spectrum?


:blank


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

boas said:


> I'm not really sure how you arrived at that conclusion. I said I'd find "that" pathetic - i.e. the situation of being in a relationship with someone unable to find me attractive.


I understood what you meant, I just thought it was worded oddly. :b That's all.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I understood what you meant, I just thought it was worded oddly. :b That's all.


Fair enough. You could have used a more jovial smiley such as  to denote that your post was playful in nature. :lol is like being punched in the balls.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No, I'm too horny. And making out gets me moist, I would need more.

8==D ~~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well then


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

boas said:


> Fair enough. You could have used a more jovial smiley such as  to denote that your post was playful in nature. :lol is like being punched in the balls.


What's more jovial than laughter!? :b I can see how it might have been misinterpreted as me laughing at you or something, though. I would never. 

I hope your balls are well! :b


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Recessive J said:


> Somewhere, in the darkest corner of the internet, someone is jerking off to just that :um


*goes back to dark corner*


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

No I couldn't do it. I have needs!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes thats still a step up for me


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> What's more jovial than laughter!? :b I can see how it might have been misinterpreted as me laughing at you or something, though. I would never.
> 
> I hope your balls are well! :b


They're bearing up (my balls, I mean).


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Nah, I couldn't do it. I'm not interested in the emotional or romantic aspects of a relationship. That only leaves the sexual. I can't have that taken away from me.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

If they wanna make out, how could they resist seeing this gorgeous bod?


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

No. We might, like, have to talk to each other instead. How awful.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I'd rather bludgeon my penis off with a blunt knife.


And I'd rather sew myself up with a blunt needle and barbed thread.

So no I would not date that person.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

No, I would delete the ***** number asap


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> isn't it better without having sex? like when you were just 12 or 14 and romantic attraction didn't involve having sex? If I want to have a gf I don't want to have sex. I heard people having sex next to my room once. It was evil. It sounded like someone was killing the other person so I cried outside uncontrollably for like 2 minutes.


You can't be serious son. I sure hope most of the stuff you post is for a reaction lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Raeden said:


> *goes back to dark corner*


Thought I was the only one. You people get out of my dark corner.

No, unless there was no way around it. I mean, like a medical reason or if they were asexual or something. Sex is too much fun, and sex with someone you're in love with is totally awesome beyond anything else. I can't imagine it not being a part of a relationship.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, I'm up for the challenge


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll pass on that deal. Hit the road.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

No, I wouldn't date someone who wasn't attracted to me.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

haha thats better than what im getting now 
i would consider it at least for a while since there would be some intimacy, but not if there wasnt the possibility of going further in the future
it really would depend on the reason behind it


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

That's sounds like an asexual thing


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

cloud90 said:


> You can't be serious son. I sure hope most of the stuff you post is for a reaction lol


no


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Sex is natural for humans to have why would you not want it?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Actually I probably would. I don't need sex. Honestly, I can take it or leave it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hadron92 said:


> I've never dated anyone who didn't have sex with me within a week or 2. I'm a really horny person.
> 
> So the answer is no.


I swear you said once before that you were never going back to the UK again... *looks at location* Mwahaha ahahahaha hahahahahaha.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Dealbreaker


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Definately yes for me - I have always felt hugs cuddles & kisses to be most important with sex secondary. If we get to sex that's brilliant; if we don't then that's ok too. 

With the internet & dark corners as already has been said, I can always jerk off imagining having sex with my gf if she is not ready for it. We do have sex sometimes & sometimes we are both happy with imtimacy. 

At 53 I am hardly going to pull at night clubs and the like as a much younger & handsomer guy would, so honestly I don't find sex the be all & end all in life. 

I understand for some people, both male & female, sex is an important part of a loving relationship but for my gf & myself that is not the case


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I was just in a relationship without sex. That aspect sucked, but every other aspect was great. Still at some point, we'd have had to have sex because a relationship without sex isn't much of one at all, past a certain point.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I really don't know. A tough one. I am sexual and my sexual needs won't just disappear out of the sudden, for the rest of my life. But knowing me, if I would fall for her and then tell me she is asexual(or even the other way around), it would be pure torture to just walk away. 

For someone that puts a high price on reasoning, I can find myself in really impossible or plain stupid situations, because, apparently, my emotional side(yes, I do have one) is stronger.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> No. We might, like, have to talk to each other instead. How awful.


:teeth Indeed


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Pffft! As if she'd be able to stop herself.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think that I might be able to in the right circumstances but if you really fancied them it could become very frustrating. I could see myself forming a relationship in the future, perhaps for companionship reasons only.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

maybe i'd date her a few times so we can make out. but no, i wouldn't want a sexless relationship.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Sure I would go on a few dates with them, but probably not for a long-term, serious relationship.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

No that'd be like buying a car and never be able to drive it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I could do an asexual relationship.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think so. I like the secks. Also I get really insecure and inconsolable if a guy I'm into doesn't want to touch me.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not asexual. I have needs. lmao


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe, for a short-term relationship. I have a relatively low sex drive, so it would be nice to date without that pressure. But eventually I'd want sex from a long-term partner.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. I might aswell date my goldfish if this was to occur.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

No, that would be kind of weird. Or I'd feel unwanted or something.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm let me think about that. Nope.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I'd rather bludgeon my penis off with a blunt knife.


Haha, they never said it was a relationship you were bound to for life


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grumple said:


> Haha, they never said it was a relationship you were bound to for life


It's too late, the fella is gone :rain

What have I done!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I assume you mean celibacy until marriage?
If that's the case and I was really into her...YES*



MobiusX said:


> never wants to have sex and has made it clear he or she will never have sex, you will never even see this person nude, the most sexual thing that will happen is making out


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> *I assume you mean celibacy until marriage?
> If that's the case and I was really into her...YES*


I don't think he meant until marriage. The keyword is "never."


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope, absolutely not. Sex may not be the MOST important thing, but it's still pretty important to me. This would be a huge deal breaker.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I would be looking *elsewhere*. :roll


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm asexual dating material (despite not being asexual myself).


----------



## WalkingOnBothSides (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm one of those people, so of course I would if they are asexual like me or if it is for physical or mental illness reasons. The only exception is if they are doing it for religious reasons or something like that.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Um no...i would not.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course not. Sex is so important to couples bonding, that I don't see how it could possibly work.


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not asexual but anti-sexual and my husband is sexual. It's hard for us.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

As a v myself, probably not.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Since i'm on the asexual spectrum myself, yes, i would.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not asexual but I believe in Platonic love, so I probably would.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Irsen said:


> I'm not asexual but anti-sexual and my husband is sexual. It's hard for us.


Did you choose to be antisexual? There used to be a religious group called the Shakers. They were antisexual. This is what it says on wikipedia regarding that.

Shakers were celibate; procreation was forbidden after they joined the society (except for women who were already pregnant at admission). Children were added to their communities through indenture, adoption, or conversion. Occasionally a foundling was anonymously left on a Shaker doorstep.[26] They welcomed all, often taking in orphans and the homeless. For children, Shaker life was structured, safe, and predictable, with no shortage of adults who cared about their young charges.[27]
When Shaker youngsters, girls and boys, reached the age of 21, they were free to leave or to remain with the Shakers. Unwilling to remain celibate, many chose to leave; today there are thousands of descendants of Shaker-raised seceders


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Sure. It would make the relationship easier if the person was asexual like me.


----------

